# Hey, Hellhound!



## Vaxalon (Jun 23, 2003)

A couple of things...

1> The name of my book, "Institutions Illustrated" needs to be changed to "Powers that Be: City Council".  I think it's a much snappier title.,

2> Found my layout person, we're back on "plan A"


----------



## Dextra (Jun 24, 2003)

Hound's been really busy this past week- got a three-week call-back at the ole steelmill, plus we're getting ready for Origins.  Please don't be insulted if he doesn't get back to you right away.

Thanks for the update, though... I'm really exicted about this project!


----------

